# Fan Shutdown



## seanshow (Feb 25, 2005)

I have a problem with my 5 case fans shutting down for no reason leaving just the cpu and v-card fans running.
this is a bit alarming as i have to be in the room when the pc is on, or it might overheat if they fail.
im using the case - IQ EYE - below, which has its own battery for the front panel LCD screen, i thought that battery had run out.
But when i reboot, the LCD its actually fine, and works as normal, as does the battery, the fans and the pc in general is fine.

Anyone any ideas why my case fans cut out at random?

thanks Sean











CASETEK IQEYE 5 FAN
INTEL P4 3.2Ghz LGA775 HT
GIGABYTE GA-91825X EXTREME
KINGSTON DDR2 533Mhz X4
RADEON X850XT PCI EXP
SEAGATE 200GB BARRACUDA
ARCTIC JEANTECH 600W Psu
CREATIVE AUDIGY 2 ZS
NEC 3520A DVDRW/CD-R
XP SP2 CORP.
BENQ FP71E+ AVI 17" LCD


----------



## seanshow (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks Guys appreciate it. :4-dontkno


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if they are all cutting out at the same time is there a program that sets them to cut out when they drop to a certain temp


----------

